# Knit scarves, Mohair zig zag, soft lavender/blue wool metallic



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is the first one, made of 100% soft mohair, asking $30 plus shipping. I accept paypal, money orders, checks etc.. This one measures 5 inches by 68 inches or 5.67 feet long:










This next one is very soft wool with a silver metallic thread running through it . Asking $25 plus shipping. 4 inches wide by 51 inches long or 4.25 feet long

















You can pm me, post on this page or email me [email protected]



Thank you so much for viewing my post.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Last year I bought several hats and scarves from romybaskets for Christmas gifts.

She makes nice things - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Last year I bought several hats and scarves from romybaskets for Christmas gifts.
> 
> She makes nice things - you won't be disappointed.


This was very kind of you to post great feedback on my handmade items! Thank you so much Michael!


----------

